
AI that can solve geometry questions from the SAT - bra-ket
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/paul-allens-team-of-ai-experts-just-aced-the-sats-with-a-robot/
======
bra-ket
related [https://www.kaggle.com/c/the-allen-ai-science-
challenge](https://www.kaggle.com/c/the-allen-ai-science-challenge)

------
mroll
A significant part of this feat is programming computers to understand text.
Ironic that there are two typos in the first column of text in the paper.

